# Removing Poison Ivy



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I would just move...just kidding 

To get rid of the poison ivy won't be fun. Pretend you're going into the attic to do some insulating with that awful pink fibreglass. Wear long sleeve pants and shirt, duct tape the sleeves and cuffs, wear a mask, hat, goggles, and gloves. Basically, do not allow any of the oily poison to be able to touch your skin. Once you're totally sealed up, pull the poison ivy out by the roots. Put in good quality garbage bags twist tied nice and tight and dispose at the local municipal dump. Be careful removing your clothes ( I would wear old clothes and then discard them with the poison ivy) For extra protection rinse your hands with paint thinner or something similar. 
Good luck!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I have to respectfully dis-agree with Ron. Most likely if you try to pull the vines out, they will just break at the ground level, and will be back with a vengeance next year.

First learn about it's growing habits and then look for some Roundup brush killer, it will kill the roots and all. When the above ground growth is dead, then bundle up as Ron says and dispose of the brush in accordance with local ordinances regarding yard waste. By the way...make sure who ever does the spraying knows what their doing so non-target plants are not killed...Roundup while it's a great product...it'll do what it says it'll do...kill plants.

By the way, don't pile the brush up and burn it, the oils are carried in the smoke and can cause sever respiratory problems.

When your friend says "this is the weekend to clear the poison ivy up" remind'em that you have plans that require you to be out of town. :whistling2:


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

What rippy said - Also, Technu is good for pre-washup of your hands and face.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Can you post pictures... I don't know how a poison ivory look.... only heard it being used to describe women... wonder I got any in my backyard...

found it from web...


----------

